# Four Poster Bed Plans?



## Denali3DDesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

I am looking for plans and/or reference photos of four-poster beds with drawers underneath and spindles on the head, foot, and maybe one side of the bed. I am modeling up the bed in Sketchup for my buddy who will build the bed, and am hoping for plans with details like joinery, etc.

Some reference photos:
Posts similar to this…








Spindles like this…








Drawers like this…









This doesn't seem to be a popular style - I've searched this forum and other woodworking forums as well as Google and didn't find any good matches to what I need. Any thoughts about that?

Thanks for any replies,

Marcus


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

This is an interesting design question. I don't believe I've ever seen anything but a platform bed with drawers. Similar to your bottom photo.I built a platform bed with drawers below for my daughter. I used plans from "Beds" by Taunton Press. The Beds book features a dozen or more designs from various makers from simple to complex. There are lots of great examples of joinery, hardware etc.

The nature of the platform is a big box that can easily accommodate drawers, but in a 4-poster the posts typically go below the head and foot boards to become legs, as in your photos. A 4-poster also typically uses slats to hold the mattress and box spring rather than a solid platform. Are you designing the bed so the headboard and footboard go all the way to the bottom of the post/leg? Are you thinking of essentially building a platform bed with posts? I'm having trouble picturing it. I'd like to see your design when complete. One storage option would be to build a traditional 4-poster and build some lidded boxes on casters for long term storage underneath.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Norm built a pencil-post bed on NYW:



It may not be the exact style you're looking for, but it may have some structural similarities.


----------



## Denali3DDesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Glen, yes the design will be very similar to a platform with posts to hold spindles. The head and footboards will stop above the platform, similar to the headboard in CaptainSkully's photo above.

Thanks for the link, CaptainSkully.


----------

